# My language skills earned me a tip



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Explaned the history and linguistics of this to these kids and pocketed 5 $tip. I do all kinds of crazy things for tips &#128513;

Algebra = Al Jabar = merging/combining


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I do all kinds of crazy things for tips


What's the craziest thing you've ever done for a tip?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What's the craziest thing you've ever done for a tip?


I let a gay guy kiss me on the cheek for $20 &#128513;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I let a gay guy kiss me on the cheek for $20 &#128513;


Oh my god did you feel a little turned on at all?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Oh my god did you feel a little turned on at all?


It sucked man, but that $20 bill was fun. It was Pride march so I did it for the pride &#128513;


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Al Jabar - isn't he the baddie in Aladdin?


----------

